# Tobacco humidor



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive got a question on storing tobacco for weeks to months...

Im also into cigars and have an extra humidor....I purchased several tobacco samplers when i got into pipes recently...They all come in those little sandwich bags and some in tins..Might be months before i smoke it all.

Im in arizona and everything dries out quick here....Has anyone tried storing their baccy in cigar humidors and if so at what RH...I suppose i could get multiple jars for the different varieties but why not just put all my baggies and tins in the extra humidor that i have at between 60-65%...

Any thoughts on this..


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

aviator300 said:


> Ive got a question on storing tobacco for weeks to months...
> 
> Im also into cigars and have an extra humidor....I purchased several tobacco samplers when i got into pipes recently...They all come in those little sandwich bags and some in tins..Might be months before i smoke it all.
> 
> ...


Pipe tobacco is best stored at a humidity much lower than cigars, and smoked even lower, depending on who you ask. Best thing you can do is just keep them in an airtight container.

Order of preference: Mason Jars (decades); Bail top jars or ziplock twist'n'lock (not necessarily foolproof for very long term storage, I've had each type let some tobacco dry out a little bit on me); plastic baggie or tin with foil placed between top and tin for a better seal (great and easy for short term, a few months tops). The tins with the twist top keep pretty well on their own, I don't bother to use aluminum foil with these, but if I were to have one open for a few months I'd consider mason jarring.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting question. I've been doing just this for quite some time. I use a humidor-quality cigar box and 65% heartfelt beads to regulate humidity. When I want to smoke the baccy, I just take it out and let it air for about 6hrs (oz at a time). It smokes perfectly.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Gotta agree with Andrewon this one. Pipe tobacco is best kept in a sealed container, no humidification device needed. The perfect amount of moisture is the amount it comes with from the factory. 

I'd also add sealed tins on the top of the list as the best way to keep tobacco, with mason jars right beneath it.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Interesting question. I've been doing just this for quite some time. I use a humidor-quality cigar box and 65% heartfelt beads to regulate humidity. When I want to smoke the baccy, I just take it out and let it air for about 6hrs (oz at a time). It smokes perfectly.


Your 'dor is gonna smell like pipe baccy - you won't be able to use it for sticks anymore (unless you like Acid like cigars) :twitch:


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

where would be a good local source for mason jars.....supermarkets, home depot, lowes, or what kind of store would carry them..


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Walmart, Target, K-mart... etc.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Mason jars are definitely the way to go. Always make sure you use new lids to get a good seal.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll pass along a tip from IHT a while back. Check out Ziploc Twist ‘n Loc Containers and Lids. They don't cost much. You can find them at Wal-Mart, Target, K-mart, etc. Excellent for storage. Just make sure you get the kind that have the screw-on cap.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad I came across this before I started storing it in an extra humidor.....off to the store tomorrow for Mason jars!


----------

